# is this termites or just rotting



## agdp07 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just removed some garden egding that has been in place for around 2 years and its pretty worn out. Just wanted to know if its Termites or is it just rotting?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

from the pics it looks like rot...
split some of this stuff and look for little white critters trying to hide from the sun.


----------

